
Data engineers vs. data scientists - BerislavLopac
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/data-engineers-vs-data-scientists
======
skate22
"An engineer loves trues and falses, the black and white, and the ones and
zeros of the the world. They don’t like uncertainty"

I dont really agree with this. Heuristic algorithms are pretty usefull for
engineers as well. We make a lot of design choices based off sampling and
expected values. Rough metrics help us not over engineer a solution & focus on
solving customer problems quickly enough to iterate and pivot

